# Fun little axe for low price



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

ibanez roadstar 2 guitar | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji

PLEEEEZE buy it if you live in Calgary


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Shhhhh! Don't tell EVERYONE !!!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome deal!! I had one of those in black, never should have sold it. Great guitar. Loved the neck.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Those are great guitars. I'd be all over it if it was local.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well he says he's not in Calgary until August--NOt really what I'd be looking for in a new guitar--but the price makes it tempting


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Wierd he posted it in Calgary but says he is in Edmonton. 

I messaged and said I would take it if he is in Edmonton. I'll report back if I get it.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

sillyak said:


> Wierd he posted it in Calgary but says he is in Edmonton.
> 
> I messaged and said I would take it if he is in Edmonton. I'll report back if I get it.


almost sends up a red flag. Like an ocean front apartment for rent......in Edmonton


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> almost sends up a red flag. Like an ocean front apartment for rent......in Edmonton



He's got a few other ads selling guitars and a apartment wanted ad for August 1st in Calgary. 

To me it seems like he thinks things takes months to sell and he's planning ahead haha. Guess we'll see.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

No reply, has not even read my message. Love Kijiji, but can be annoying.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I bought a guitar from this series (RS440) and it is of ridiculously high quality for what I paid. These are the true last bargain on the vintage market and the necks are actually like a Strat rather than like Ibanez's flattened shred metal necks.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> I bought a guitar from this series (RS440) and it is of ridiculously high quality for what I paid. These are the true last bargain on the vintage market and the necks are actually like a Strat rather than like Ibanez's flattened shred metal necks.


Yes, I should have mentioned that. The neck profile is a chunky strat. Nothing at all like the RG series.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Yes, I should have mentioned that. The neck profile is a chunky strat. Nothing at all like the RG series.


Cool, I prefer that in a guitar neck.
When I play an Ibanez Wizard neck I feel like I'm going to snap it off, and I don't have big muscular hands.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

traynor_garnet said:


> I bought a guitar from this series (RS440) and it is of ridiculously high quality for what I paid. These are the true last bargain on the vintage market and the necks are actually like a Strat rather than like Ibanez's flattened shred metal necks.



I had a 440 for a little while. Very easy playing but the trem and the locking nut and so on did not appeal to me. But yes the necks on these are amazing
I stripped the paint on the neck and did a gun oil finish


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Markus 1 said:


> I had a 440 for a little while. Very easy playing but the trem and the locking nut and so on did not appeal to me. But yes the necks on these are amazing
> I stripped the paint on the neck and did a gun oil finish


I was having trouble getting set up and eventually took it to a local guy for a proper setup. Trem has worked 100% perfectly ever since and holds tune incredibly well.

TG


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

traynor_garnet said:


> I was having trouble getting set up and eventually took it to a local guy for a proper setup. Trem has worked 100% perfectly ever since and holds tune incredibly well.
> 
> TG



The heavier trems on those things provide a shit ton of sustain- that I know
I had an RS 502 or 520 (can't recall) or something like that too. Similar tem but regular nut. Whole guitar in 80's pearl white


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Markus 1 said:


> The heavier trems on those things provide a shit ton of sustain- that I know
> I had an RS 502 or 520 (can't recall) or something like that too. Similar tem but regular nut. Whole guitar in 80's pearl white


I sold my RI Charvel USA (when the originally came back before moving to Japan) and pickup up the Ibanez. I like the Ibanez way better. I have a bass from the same series and love it too. My old bass player gave it to me when he stopped playing for a bit. He is back playing and bought a better bass, but not looks at the Ibanez with an amazed look every time he is here and plays it.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Ad is still up, but I messaged him a couple times saying I'll take it, no reply after several days.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Buddy replied to me finally. Due to overwhelming response he is doing an auction, submit bid, highest one by noon on the 27th takes it. Lol not for me.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, buddy did get in contact really early, saying some one offered “$120” .... now has it for bids or BIN for $250.....


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

bzrkrage said:


> Well, buddy did get in contact really early, saying some one offered “$120” .... now has it for bids or BIN for $250.....
> View attachment 318854



Oh man.. That's disappointing


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Lots of issues also. Just seen the add re posted. Typical Kijidiot. I have one _I _ _had up for $350 and no local bites. Top shape._


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

yeah I got so tired of dealing with Kijidiots that now, when I want to sell a guitar, I bring to Guitarworks and let them deal with the dicks, tire kickers, lowballs and general waste of timers. so far, it has worked out very well for me.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

I've started to move things through Paul's Boutique in Toronto.
Sure you pay him a commission- but really I'm not here to make money- just to get money back I spent in the first place and buy new shit

And no headache at all. He sells- he pays you. you smile.


----------

